# KirbyBoy's Story Box.



## Nujui (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm tired so I'll just put my new story here, and if a mod can, could you please lock all other of my story threads? I'm just gonna put them in one place now.

As Fate Decides: Prolog 



Spoiler



I came up to my room, and open the door, seeing the same old clothes lying around the room, same old bed and tv. I sigh and drag myself to the couch and take off my coat. As I lay my head down on the rock hard couch, I pick up the remote and turn on the TV.

“Usually crap, “ I said “Never is there anything good on here anymore, just stupid reality tv shows.” I keep flicking through the channels until I get to the news channel, “At least the idiot box is good for something.”

I sit up and lay my feet on the table, listen to today’s news.

“In today’s headlines, political unrest is in sight today as protestors take to the street over the new bill. Fights broke out and police were involved. 10 people were injured and others arrested. The governor could not be reached for comment, but his one of his advisors said "Everything is under control." ”

“In other news, there has been a unusual number of deaths lately. Police say that who ever is behind the killings are professionals. No evidence is found at the scene. Nor witnesses. The deaths are specail though as only 18 year olds are being killed.....”

I turn off the tv “Same old, same old. People killing each other, protesting, all’s on the news anymore.”

I give myself a laugh “Ha, I act like I’m so old and yet I’m 18…..My brother was right, I’m am growing up too fast….”

I take out my wallet and take out a picture of my brother. We were both giving each other nugges, though in this picture I’m on the receiving end. I remember when my brother was like this, but I’ve only seen him when I was eight, after which our parents got killed and we were both sent to the orphanage. Something there changed both our lives…..



Worlds And Their Differencesart 1 Prolog(Not finished)



Spoiler



Without an end, there can be no peace. But some people cannot accept the end and go to incredible and ludicrous lengths to stop the end. But without end, peace will never come.

But let me go to the beginning on how someone I knew deeply came to a end…..and how I accepted her fate and how something I thought was impossible happened.

When I came into this world, not as a baby and not on Earth, I was a 14 year old boy. Earth was being destroyed by who knows what. I didn’t know. All I knew was that something my mother did brought me here. At first I thought I was in heaven. I woke up to a nice breeze and a clear blue sky. But then my thoughts of what happened came back into mind, and I started to panic. “What happened…..Where am I…..” I said in my head, and no sooner did the rest that had happened came into mind.

“Come on, we need to hurry!”

I was being pulled by my mother, we were both running away from what just happened. I was playing outside a little while ago, minding my own business when I saw a little glint in the sky. Mother was next to me, cooking dinner when I had asked her what was in the sky. 

“What is it Gregory?” Said Mother. I pointed towards the glint of light. Mother looked up and her jaw dropped. She had dropped her plate and it shattered on the ground. 

“What’s wrong mother?” I asked, but she then took me by my arm and we started running towards the car. “Where are we going?” 

“We need to get to your grandmother’s house. Come on! We don’t have much time.”




My Story: Prolog


Spoiler



You go to bed after a hards day work. You feel very weary, and fall onto the bed like a brick.

You find yourself inside a room. There is only one light, dimming down on the wooden table. You are in a dream, though you feel as though everything you touch and see is real. You see one man sitting in one of the chairs.

“Hello,” Said the man. He was cloaked, though by his height, you guessed that the man was quite old. He talked in a stern and clear voice.

“Would you mind sitting down now? Do not be afraid, I mean you no harm.”

You first ask where you are, the man says “Why is it that is the first question that everyone ask? I never understand that. I'll probably never understand you mortals. But to answer your question, you are are at the “Galde”. This is the place that all come at one time or another, whether it would be by their hand, or mine. This is where they are judged and sentence to either the almighty in the sky above.” 

The man lifted his hand and pointed to the right. A portal appeared, and you saw a magnificence heaven. All seemed happy and content with their lives. You felt a sense of peace come about you.

“Or to the damning depths below.”

He then pointed to the left. Another portal opened and you saw a scarred place. Everything living thing was burning, calling for help that would never come. The screams of their agony made you shiver.

“I am the judge, though do not worry, you are not dead. Though I have brought you here for a very important reason, but I would for you to sit down, as my explanation for why you are here will take many a time to say.”

You slowly take your seat in the chair. The man then takes off his cloak and you see a both beautiful and ugly face. One part of his face seemed angel like, with long blonde hair, clear face and it seemed to be glowing, though the other seemed to be that of a little devil, with horns coming out of the part of his head, the skin infested with scars, and his red eyes seem to be in flames.

“Don't not be afraid dear child, as what you will have to face will be more scary than I.”  

“My name is Redor. I'm here to tell you of your future, though before I do that I need you to sign this.”

A contract appears in front of you. You try to read it, but it seems to be in some long forgotten language. The only thing that you can make out is this line.

I accept this fate of my own free will.

“Now sign.”

You take a conveniently placed pen and sign your name.

Dusky Need.



CH 1


Spoiler



“Very Good. Now that I have the confirmation, I will tell you want's to come.” 

The man took the contract and and it disappeared. 

“I don't have much time to tell you this, but your world is going through a trial. A trail to see if you're world is in balance and that all of the necessary requirements are meet. The trial started sometime ago and your world has been going well, though just today something has happened that has made them want to destroy your world.” Said the man. 

“Certain events have been happening. People are getting killed, though the killer has no motive to kill this person. The thing is that these people are the ones that keep watch over your world at all times. We called them the watchers. Now, this wouldn't serve as a problem to us as these people are immortal, though one of our watchers have reported that the reason that the person was able to be killed was because someone has gotten a hold of the one certain thing that can kill immortals. The Ukue. Every world has one of these and one certain person is appointed the Ukue, usually a Demigod. It is used when one of the watchers or if someone is bring the end of a world to get rid of them. It is also used to make the new watchers immortal. Someone is abusing these powers and we can't stop them without interfering with your world.” 

You ask what happens if your world fails the test. “Simple. It gets destroyed and is replaced with a new world. Though it's not killed off right away. Certain things happen that weathers it down. When all life no longer exist on it, the new world is made. I'm sad to say that since this has happened, your world has failed. In the coming months, Earth's resources will diminish and soon, all life on there as well.” 

You start to feel scared. You see images in your head of a barren waste land. People fighting others just for food. You shiver. 

“There is a way to stop this. Your summoning here was not to tell you of your world's doom, but to bestow upon you the way to stop it.”

You asked why you were chosen “You were not the only one. Others have been chosen, though you we meet them on your journey. Once all have been counted for, you will have to wait till the time it right to attack the one person. During this time, I would suggest that you try and find out as much as you can about him and trained your powers.”

“Speaking of powers, our time for talk has ended....” The man lifted his hand and it started to spark. Then it lit up and you saw a blue flame appear in his hand. The flame didn't burn the man though. It looked as though it's trying to surge towards your.

“It is time for you to go back and make your destiny. Put out your hand.”

You slowly and shaking put your hand out. The man then took it with the hand that had the blue flame and shook it. You felt a searing pain come over you. You jump out of your chair from the shock of the pain and fall, though you don't hit the ground, you just seem to keep falling. Down into the abyss of darkness.  As the table and the man start to fade away, you start to fell sleepy and you close your eyes.....

“I....don't feel any pain now.......zzzzzzz.”



CH 2


Spoiler



“Wha!?”

You jump up from the dream you had and find yourself inside your room. You see the posters of your favorite things on the wall. Some of your clothes are scattered on the floor and you hear the alarm on your clock.

“8:30......Time to get up.”

You get up from bed and head to the bathroom. Taking your morning clothes and towels inside to get ready for your shower.

“That was just a dream.....I think I ate some bad pizza yesterday.”

You layout your clothes and towels as you enter the bathroom. You undress and and turn on the shower. The cool water makes you forget about the dream.

As you get dressed and get some breakfast, you try to turn on the TV. 

“Nothing but static, the cable must be out.”

You turn off the TV and and go to your computer. You turn it on and start looking around the internet for any news as you eat your cereal. You look around the usually sites and your starting to see a trend of a article.

“3 Found Dead. No Possible Suspects. One Girl Found Crying When Bodies Were Found.”

You notice that the murder had taken place in your town.

“Was it the Majos family? I'd better go see if “she” is alright.”

You pick up your cup of orange juice and take a sip.

You start to feel pain in your hand due to the coldness. You put the cup down hard in pain, and look at your hand. You notice a scar showing.

“Where did this come from? Don't tell that dream was...”

You shake your head in disbelief, “No, that can't be it. There is no way that dream was real. Though however I got this, I'd better put something on it.”

You up a cupboard and take some ointment from it. You open the tube and put some of it on your hand. You felt pain from it, though not as much.

“There. Now that I'm all ready, I'd better go see her...”

You hear a knock on the door. You also hear someone sobbing....

You open the door to see your friend, April, sobbing quietly.

“Whats wrong? Did something happen?”

“My family is....is....”

She threw her arms around me and cried. I walked her into the house while holding her and sat her down.

“I've heard it the news April, I'm so sorry.”

“Thank you.....I just don't understand it, why them? They didn't even do anything wrong, and we had just adopted Tim....And now he's dead...”

She covered her face in her hands and started crying again. Her blue hair was a mess and her green eyes were more red than green. She seemed to be crying for a long time. 

“When did it happen? Were you there when it happen?”


She explained to me that she was in her room lying down because of a headache she had. She had fallen asleep and didn't wake up until the next morning.

“When I went down to get breakfast, I found them all on the floor dead.....all the blood and....”

She gulped and tried to stopped herself from throwing up. I sat down by her and tried to calm her down.

“Does Jermeny know about this?”

“Probably. You know how he is with the news.”

As soon as she said this, her cell phone rang.

“That's probably him now.”

She opened her phone and turned the phone on speaker mode so that I could hear him as well. I started to hear Jermeny's voice crackly on the phone.

“April! Are you alright?! Where are you right now?”

“I'm at Dusky's house, he's right here right now.

“Dusky? Dude, we need to talk and I mean now. I'm coming down to your house right now.!”

“At Jermeny's house”

Jermeny shut the phone and started to run towards the door. He almost tripped when he ran down his drive way.
As he was running down the sidewalk, he heard something. It sounded like something traveling very fast in the sky.

“What is that?”

As he turned around and looked up at the sky, he saw a glint of light and then coming closer in seconds, he saw a meteor. Not one, but groups of them coming down from the sky.

“...................”

He was stunned in awe at what he saw. All of the meteors came crashing down onto his house and many others. Though not once did the meteors miss it's mark.

He thought of his mother and father inside the house and ran to straight to it.



CH 3


Spoiler



“At  Dusky's house”

The two of them started to hear small booming sounds the distance.

“What was that?” said Dusky.

“Probably someone testing out there guns. I sometimes hear them. Nothing to worry about.”

April rubbed her eyes and bit and picked up your TV remote.

“Let's watch some TV while were wait.”

April pushed the power button and the TV came on. Though when she try to change it to her favorite channel, it kept coming back to the same news cast.

“This is 19 Action New with some devastating new! 5 house have been destroyed by falling meteors! No one saw this coming, the meteors just came out of nowhere. He don't know the total death toll, but he are guessing that 30 people have died!”

The Tv then showed pictures of the destruction. You saw house on fire, craters, and people fleeing for there lives. You are taken a back at this.

“Dusky! That's where Jermeny lives!”

She grabbed both her coat and you arm, running towards the door.

“Come on! We have to go help him.”

You both got into you car and started driving towards Jermeny's house. You had almost crashed because of some cars almost hitting you.

“Don't this people know how to drive?” You say as you sway away from a car.

It didn't take long until you started hearing sirens. You came to a screeching halt right in front of Jermeny's house. You and April get of the car and start running towards the house.

You try and open the door, but it seems locked.

“I can't open door!” You yelled over the sound of sirens. You start to sweat in fear of you friends life.

“Come on then, lets break the door down!”

You both start ramming into the doors as hard as you can. After many tries, the door gives way and you almost trip into the living room.

The house was a complete mess and most things were one fire. You and April cover your mouths with your arms to try and not breathe in the smoke.

April starts yelling Jermeny's name and you start to hear screaming from the second floor. You slowly walk over some of the things on fire and make your way upstairs. You start to cough some more and it's sort of getting hard to breathe, but you keep going.

When you get up to the second floor. You notice that Jermeny's mother and fathers room was completely demolished. 

“Guys....”

You look back and see Jermeny trapped under some of the rubble.


April tried to say something but starts coughing more violently. She has bad asthma, so she should probably go back.

“April, go back to the car. “Cough” you won't be able to take this. I'll go help Jermeny.

April nodded and started to head back, coughing along the way. You wait till you see her go out the door and starting running towards Jermeny.





Professor Layton: The Autumn Fair.

Prologue


Spoiler



Autumn leafs are falling from the trees as people around London go about their daily lives, though the children of London are looking forward to the Autumn Fair. Every year you could always hear the children playing around in the crimson leaves, hearing the crackle of leafs as children piled into them.

"Reminds me of when I was a young gentleman" Said Professor Layton as he took another sip of his tea. He was watching Luke, his apprentice, playing with the other children.

"Ah, I always look forward to this tea. It's the annual autumn tea made with pumpkin species and maple to add a certain fragrance to it that I'm just drawn too."

As he took another sip of his tea, Luke came running towards him.

"Are you having fun Luke?" Asked Professor Layton.

"Of course I am, professor!" Luke said with a grin. "I just came to sit down and relax bit. I'm a bit tired out."

"Well then sit down and have some pumpkin bread. You can't expect me to eat all of this by myself."

Luke took a seat as he reached out to get a piece of pumpkin bread. "The fair…(munch) is tomorrow….(munch) right Professor?"

"Now Luke, it's very rude to eat while talking."

Luke gulped down his remaining bread and said "I'm sorry professor; I'm just excited for the fair tomorrow."

"It seems so," said Layton with a giggle "I remember the first time I went to the fair. It was the most wonderful experience I've ever had, though….."

"Though what, Professor?" Said Luke as he stuffed another piece of bread in his mouth.

"Well, during one of my times at the fair, there was a terrible tragedy that occur there. Involving someone being killed."

"What happened Professor?"

"I…..very much appreciate it if you not ask me Luke, I lost someone….very dear to me that day. I don't want to relive it again.

"Oh, sorry professor. I was just curious."

"No, it's not your fault. I peaked your curiosity with what I said, but please I would be very grateful if you didn't speak of it."

"Alright professor." Said Luke "How about we talk about something else?"

As the two were talking and eating, Layton looked at his watch. It was 6 pm.

"Well Luke, I think it's high time we seat off for home. It's getting late, and I don't think you want to be sleepy during the fair?"

"I wouldn't dream of it!" Said Luke as he picked up his bag. "Come on then, I want to go to sleep early. I want to get a fresh start in the morning!"

Luke and Layton went into the car and drove back home. As they were driving, they stopped at a red light. As Layton was waiting for it to turn green, he looked out his window and saw to little kids playing by a tree, one a boy, the other a girl. Layton was so transfixed on them that he didn't notice the light turn green until someone honked there horn.

"Come on!" Said the annoyed driver, "I don't have time for this!"

Layton jerked his attention back onto the road and proceeded to drive again.

"Are you alright professor?" asked Luke.

"Yes…I'm quite all right. I was just.. remembering old times is all."

Luke wasn't buying the fact that he was alright. He thought that he must be remembering the tragedy that happen, "It's better that I don't bother him" Said Luke in his head.

But inside Layton's head was something more than just a thought.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

You should tell the mods what are the title of your story threads so that they can lock it.
Anyways, you're good at this! Keep it up!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

i'd like to hear more of the story.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

I've added my other stories. Letting people know.


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

I just said fuck it and I put my fanfics here.

Though in case that sucks I'll just put one chap of one of mine.


----------



## Forstride (May 29, 2011)

*prologue

Anyway, the stories have decent plots, but you word them very strangely.  You use "and," "I," and "you" way too much.  This makes it repetitive and boring IMO.

The third person perspective is also kind of awkward, especially when you overuse "you" with it.


----------



## Nujui (May 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> *prologue
> 
> Anyway, the stories have decent plots, but you word them very strangely.  You use "and," "I," and "you" way too much.  This makes it repetitive and boring IMO.
> 
> The third person perspective is also kind of awkward, especially when you overuse "you" with it.


Yeah, I notice that myself. Those stories are one of the first I've ever really written, so expect stuff like that. I would fix it, but I'd rather leave it there for people like you to tell me my problems so I can fix them.

I mean if you don't want repetitive words just go to that fanfic.


----------

